# What is glimmer rock?



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Exactly what it says in the title. I'm wondering what "glimmer rock" or "glimmer wood rock" is. I really like the look of it but don't like the price and general unavailability.


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

I am using that rocks in my new scape. : http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=8121409#post8121409
It looks like some kind of quartz.


----------

